# Paws in the Park - Broadlands, Hampshire 20-21 June



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

Is anyone going?

Welcome to Paws In The Park


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We'll be there with our Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) Stand - come and visit us and have a chat about the breed:










Mick


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

too far for me to travel i'm afraid but will be there in spirit


----------



## Sabre (Feb 18, 2009)

Too far for us as well unfortunately. Would have loved to go.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*What is it exactly? Just a day out for dogs thing, with pet stalls etc or is it a show type thing?*

*(sorry for my ignorance lol)*


----------



## petfriendly (Jun 7, 2009)

About Paw in the Park Hampshire 2009

all dogs can enjoy a host of have a go events, games and fun competitions, which will include scurries, flyball, agility, and even a My Dogs Got Talent contest. The best trained and working dogs will be on show and competing in agility classes, heelwork to music competition and advanced gun dog tests. There are top class arena events, trade stands and shopping mall, a huge companion dog show with scruffts heat, as well as the unique K9 Aqua Zone featuring Dash 'N' Splash. Paws in the Park attracts over 12000 visitors and 9000 dogs, so please bring your Dog and join in the fun! (text provided by pawsinthepark.net).
We went to the september one in Kent last year and it was a great day out for us and our dogs.

Have found this where you can enter a FREE Competition to win a pair of tickets to go. Show is 20 & 21 June competition see here>>>


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Paws in the Park is *THIS WEEKEND* - Come and join in the fun!

Mick


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there hopefully, The kids have agreed to come with me as long as I can get them out of bed before noon! you know how teenagers can be.
Will try and come and say hello Mick.
So hopefully see you in the morning


----------

